# Just redecorated my campsite (pics!)



## tolisamarie (Apr 5, 2018)

I've turned my camp site into a carnival. I really love the tea party table!

What are you doing with your new items?


----------



## tolisamarie (Apr 5, 2018)

And the wonderland rug goes great with my blue bedroom:


----------



## Angel-Rae (Apr 5, 2018)

Looks like a fun place to hang out! Nice one.


----------



## PaperCat (Apr 5, 2018)

nice campsite.

im not using all the items as they do not fit my theme. i am using the chairs, rug, tea cups and teapot from the event.


----------



## iLoveYou (Apr 5, 2018)

That table is so cute .. but so big ! I haven't used any of the new Wonderland items in my campsite, except one balloon item. Your campsite looks like a really fun, candyland, amusement park to be at. Love the theme you went for ! I want to find a way to incorporate the ice cream cone lamps because they're too cute. <3 The food items on Animal Crossing were always one of my favourites to collect.

I wish they could allow us to save setups and store like 5 different ones ( that we can constantly switch back and forth from ) because going back and forth when I already found one setup I like, is a bit exhausting.


----------



## Meliara (Apr 5, 2018)

Very cute!!  I set my tea stuff inside the canals from a past event.  I'm annoyed by the 40 item limit though.  It really cramps my style.


----------



## Roald_fan (Apr 5, 2018)

You really made that theme work!  Looks awesome.

I haven't used any of the Wonderland stuff yet.  I have a weird combination of the Mario stuff/fishing tourney stuff/random older stuff.


----------

